# 210g stand build



## oakley1984

so as some of you may know i recently picked up a 210g aquarium... for those that dont,, i got one last saturday! 

Without further adieu here is my attempt at documenting the build for the stand, would love to hear what ppl have to say/think... open to ideas as well! The requirements for the stand is that it needs to fit a 20-30" UV filter, a fluval FX5 and an eheim 2262 and support approximately 3000lbs when the tank is full. Over the last 2 days i have constructed the frame for this stand and believe it to be braced thoroughly. The last picture i will include in this thread are my first 4 choices of stains compared to the flooring on which the stand will be placed, input please!

A Picture to vote on & a teaser pic
from left to right; still having some trouble deciding what stain i will use !
Cabernet, Red Oak, American Walnut, Dark Walnut
Flash

No Flash


----------



## oakley1984

Day 1 progress;
just a basic rectangular frame, 2x4 top and bottom frame with doubled 2x6 post's, the 4 posts on end have a 1.5"x3.5" relief cut in 1 2x6 to allow flush mounting on the sides, the doubled up 2x6 is sandwiched between the 2x4 top and bottom rails to allow for compression.


----------



## oakley1984

Day 2 progress;
added cross-bracing and 45'd braces today


----------



## oakley1984

Day 3 progress;
skinned in the front and sides with 5.2mm virola plywood(similar to doorskin, just thicker). added 1/2" mdf to top and bottom of stand(not only serves as tank surface but also as structure (corner capping.) painted inside of stand with mold/mildew resistant paint


----------



## oakley1984

Day 4 progress;
added my trim pieces today, cut out the front panels out for the doors and added corner trim to hide my work
next days progress will involve Alot of sanding and more painting to finish off the areas where i couldnt reach originally as well as a final coat on the inside for a total of 3 coats.


----------



## oakley1984

Day 5 progress;
and then... There were doors!! i dont claim to be a master carpenter or anything, i did the best i could with what i had available. The frames of my doors were constructed using recycled oak hardwood flooring, planed down and ripped up in the table saw... not bad for free 
all that remains now is sanding everything, paint in a few places and stain!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

wicked ......................


----------



## gklaw

Very nice work. It should hold a tank - pun intended 

If you are spending $25 on stain and $25 of varnish - 3 coats recommended. After all the good work, I would go the extra mile to buy halt sheet of 1/2" oak plywood to wrap the frame and the side and get a half sheet of 3/4" oak plywood for the doors to turn it into a real piece of furniture. Put a coupel of European hidden hingers on the doors as well.

As too colour, my general approach is to make it match perfectly or go for the real contrast -bleached oak or cabernet. I used cabernet for mine on oak plywood.


----------



## gklaw

You posted quicker than I can type. Awesome finish. The only comment I have is the MDF top. I used to love working with the stuff. Still does for dry places. I built a stand for my SW 10 years ago. Big regret - soon the top need to be replaced. Imagien the trouble of disconnecting the plumbing and moving a Hagen 105 tank - with sand, life rock and fish !

Put as many coat of sealer as you could on the top. Water soak in from the top as well, not just the edges.


----------



## oakley1984

i pretty much just copied my post from another forum, i ended up buying the cabernet stain, i will be doing 5 coats, i want it DARK. as for the hardware ive chosen brushed nickel self closing hinges and square brushed nickel knobs

as for the plywood, well, its alot late for that, and would of added more to the cost, the virola plywood i used gave a nice effect and has wonderful grain to it, im quite satisfied with the results so far, shall see what 2 days of sanding and stain has to say about that tho!


as for the mdf top, ive been contemplating weather to go get a sheet of arborite to make it a countertop finish, or if ill stick to my original plan of a 1/2 dozen coats of black paint with 2 coats of varnish (the idea is i will be using 1/2" solid core foam inbetween the stand and the tank when its put in house, the solid core foam will be painted black as to eliminate the color line between tank frame and stand


----------



## oakley1984

gklaw said:


> Very nice work. It should hold a tank - pun intended
> 
> If you are spending $25 on stain and $25 of varnish - 3 coats recommended. After all the good work, I would go the extra mile to buy halt sheet of 1/2" oak plywood to wrap the frame and the side and get a half sheet of 3/4" oak plywood for the doors to turn it into a real piece of furniture. Put a coupel of European hidden hingers on the doors as well.
> 
> As too colour, my general approach is to make it match perfectly or go for the real contrast -bleached oak or cabernet. I used cabernet for mine on oak plywood.


haha i think its time to goto bed! i tried to click edit on your post because i saw spelling mistakes and i thought they were mine, was startin to get angry the button was gone! lolll


----------



## gklaw

The plywood looks cool although I am not too familiar with "virola".

Why not put a trim to hide the foam - guess it will trap water?

I never put any foam under my 75g and 105g. Not sure if it would have saved the MDF top. The big fish splash a bit at feeding time and it was SW. I alway try to level my tank solid before put the tank on a fill them with water. Did not do a perfect job on my first tank but it is still sitting there after 12 years despite the wood floor sag, let's say just a bit


----------



## oakley1984

i have a simple, logical and highly thought out answer to the thought on putting trim to hide the foam, the tank is 4-600lbs, Empty. lips where the frame tucks behind, are not your friend. as for tank leveling... i always level the stand by shimming underneath  made more sense to me lol


----------



## gklaw

Lol. I mean level the stand first  Won't shim the tank 

I use enough levellers for smaller tanks - not sure if that is a good idea for a 210 gallon.


----------



## oakley1984

lol, more than likely not, things gonna be heavy when its full from what i can figure around 3000lbs with sand/rocks/water


----------



## gklaw

I shimmed and used expanding polyurethane foam under my 105. Careful with the stuff. It could life a jacuzzi. Found that out when I was building house when we set the jacuzzi on a bed of foam to add support.


----------



## oakley1984

isnt learning the hard way fun 
i only post my success's lolll

but yeah.. ive messed up a car with the stuff before trying to insulate rear quarter panels for stereos, didnt turn out well  good thing it was a 300$ beater. that looked bloated... oh well


----------



## kaptin99

That looks really good. I second not sure mdf top.


----------



## target

Looks really good. The mdf top will be just fine as long as you seal it well. I build most of my stands from mdf, and use 2 coats pf white primer, then 2 coats of semi-gloss paint. That's it. You can use the varish since you will have it there.

As for the lip to hide the foam, why not make it removable? Add velcro strips to the back of it and then you can take it on and off when you have to.


----------



## oakley1984

so 3 coats of self priming paint covering the mdf now, all the paint work is done onto stain in the am! pics tomorrow.


----------



## oakley1984

Day 6/7 progress;
sanding... many hours of sanding.... and then.. STAIN!!! 3 coats so far will see how the color is in morning and if im still happy with it then ill be sealing it up!


----------



## Maxxxboost

VERY nice!
beefy!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks great!


----------



## beN

thats quite the stand youve made !!

nice craftsmanship dude!


----------



## oakley1984

hey thanks so much everyone! i put the first coat of clear on it today, will sand and do 2nd tomorrow morning, picked up all my hardware for the stand, brushed nickel all around!


----------



## effox

Brilliant.


----------



## oakley1984

im actually shocked the question of "Whats going in it" hasnt come up yet haha


----------



## effox

"Whats going in it"


----------



## oakley1984

my 90g anchient tank

its an upgrade for these guys... altho im considering adding an arowana, a fire eel or a stingray, would love some feed back on that!


----------



## oakley1984

Finished!

Thank you everyone for your input and positive feedback! hope you enjoyed my build thread!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Looks really nice. Will be a fitting piece of furniture once the tank goes on there. When's that going to happen?


----------



## oakley1984

Saturday more than likely... the media for my filters arrives tomorrow, as well as the heaters, timers, power bars, and that last light i needed


----------



## gklaw

oakley1984 said:


> Finished!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your input and positive feedback! hope you enjoyed my build thread!


Vely lice


----------



## oakley1984

finally a full shot of tank for everyone, fitted on stand for the first time!


----------



## tony1928

Forgot about this thread...that looks fanastic. I bet the stand weighs a ton too. When I built mine, I built it on the space where it was going to go. By the time I was done, I could barely budge it on my own. Probably weighed at least 250lb (8'x3' footprint) when I was done. Never knew 2x4's could add up so fast. 

Great job! The square knobs look great.


----------



## gklaw

Awesome !!


----------



## target

Very nice work. Can't wait to see it filled and stocked


----------



## agresfish

Build me on? lol i also have a 90 gallon.. Looks amazing and i would not have wasted time wrapping the inside either, doors will be closed 99% of the time and the only on that will open it is you. Good job and nice work


----------



## oakley1984

hey thanks, as previously stated in the thread im happy to build a stand for anyone.... but keep in mind the cost will be at least double of that of a stand you would buy in store... woods expensive and well, as you can see my stand is a Hell of a lot stronger than any store bought stand! with those factors in mind if your still after a stand PM me and we can go from there.

EDIT; should have clarified this, i live on vancouver island! if you live on the mainland (which most do on this forum) im probably not the one to contact for a stand as coming to get its going to cost you an extra 200 for the ferry!


----------

